# looking for old shipmates who served on the ellerman pappyani 1962 - 1965



## stan34 (Jun 30, 2013)

I am Stanley Woods from Wallasey AB. Look forward to anyone who caan contact me who I served with whilst out on the ocean wave.


----------

